# No sugar diet?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

.........


----------



## jimbo00 (Nov 28, 2010)

if you wana keep drinking the iced tea, try lipton diet lemon (i think its lemon..) it has virtualy no sugar and tastes real nice. 

Alternativly.... drink water


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Unless you're at risk of becoming diabetic and need to be careful with carbs, seriously, don't bother.


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

The awful feeling that you get after drinking or eating sugar filled food is probably a "crash". After your body quickly burns through the big energy hit that you get, it suddenly runs out.

Since you are exercising regularly, you can probably still have sugar in your diet. Try to avoid high sugar and caffeine foods and drinks, they also make me feel like crap. Foods to avoid include energy drinks, coffee, excessive amounts of sweets amongst others.

For me, I get my daily sugar from fruit, mandarins, oranges, apples, bananas. They don't cost very much in Australia.

Also, water. If you get the sudden urge to ever snack, drink water, you will feel fuller, your body can remove toxins easier and you don't put on little no no weight by drinking it.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I've cut way back on sugar, and notice that I rarely crave it anymore. When someone sets out a plate of cookies or pastries at work I'm not even interested. When I do want something sweet, a handful of raisins or a banana does the trick. Sugary stuff seems too sweet anymore, it kind of grosses me out. 

Can't say I notice a difference in my energy level.

There's also a lot less plaque on my teeth when I get them cleaned at the dentist.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

That was one of Jack LaLanne's evil two foods - sugar and overly processed foods. LaLanne said his two simple rules of nutrition are: "if man made it, don't eat it", and "if it tastes good, spit it out."


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

scarpia said:


> That was one of Jack LaLanne's evil two foods - sugar and overly processed foods. LaLanne said his two simple rules of nutrition are: "if man made it, don't eat it", and "if it tastes good, spit it out."


He was a stupid chemophobe, I don't care how healthy he was. You can eat properly without having to run for your life every time you see an ingredient that's referred to by an IUPAC name or a CAS number. Eating lots of sugar isn't great for you admittedly, but denouncing all processed and manufactured foods as 'evil' is equivalent to holding up a big sign that says 'I don't know anything about biochemistry'. You can eat pretty much any food you like as long as you have a clue what you're doing and eat things in the right proportions and quantities.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you like sweet tea try splenda instead of regular sugar. It tastes just like sugar but without all the calories.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You don't really need to eat "super healthy" in order to be healthy or get in shape. Use artificial sweeteners in your tea, or if your mom sweetens it beforehand, switch to water/milk/black coffee. When she goes for fast food, ask her to get a chicken sandwich or a salad. Speaking of sandwiches, they can be a pretty healthy meal if you use %100 whole grain bread and a lot of veggies. Eggs, whole grain pasta, chicken breasts, steak, nuts, there's a lot of relatively cheap stuff you can use to make simple, tasty, and mostly sugar-free meals.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> You don't really need to eat "super healthy" in order to be healthy or get in shape. Use artificial sweeteners in your tea, or if your mom sweetens it beforehand, switch to water/milk/black coffee. When she goes for fast food, ask her to get a chicken sandwich or a salad. Speaking of sandwiches, they can be a pretty healthy meal if you use %100 whole grain bread and a lot of veggies. Eggs, whole grain pasta, chicken breasts, steak, nuts, there's a lot of relatively cheap stuff you can use to make simple, tasty, and mostly sugar-free meals.


Thanks! That actually sounds great!


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Eliminating refined sugar from your diet is one of the best things you can do for your health. I haven't had any in over 4 years.


----------



## Rodeo3point2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Physiologically people are not meant to handle a great deal of sugar. Up until the 1600's the only sweetener readily available to most of the earth's population was in the form of bee vomit (honey.) And that was consumed scarcely.

I was listening to a Doctor or nutritionist (can't remember) on NPR a while back and she was talking about the process in which the pancreas releases insulin to counteract large amounts of sugar consumption. One of the molecules that is released in the process is associated with tumor growth. Not to say that it is mutantagenic but if you have one this molecule could possibly aid in its growth. 

I have no medical background but just thought it was an interesting point. Insulin release occurs no matter what you do but the argument was that large amounts of sugar doesn't make things better. Hopefully someone with a background in medicine or biology will speak up to this.

That being said I'm not a health nut and as a southerner do imbibe gracious quantities of sweetened, brewed leaf to no ill effect yet. But if it does make you feel like crap, try out the new diet. What's there to lose?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Sugar is healthier than artificial sweeteners. The body needs some plain sugars to function properly and even diabetics are suggested to ingested some regular sugar. Artificial sweeteners all have their own health problems and are being shown to contribute to many health problems and obesity. Try using honey in place of sugar since it is sweet but with more complex sugars that won't lead to the spike and crash. It would be better though to substitute the foods rather than the sweetener. Look up farmer's markets in your area so you can get fruits, vegetables, eggs, and sometimes even meat for much cheaper than the store which will allow you to eat healthier. Advertise in the craigslist farm section that you are looking for eggs and possibly even milk but some places it's illegal to sell milk or meat for human consumption without following a whole bunch of usda regulations and equipment small farmers can't afford. Meat should be a small portion of the diet but it's one of the most expensive. If you have space try talking to your parents about getting a big chest freezer and ordering things in bulk. My mom orders half a cow twice a year and usually ends up giving away hamburger and common cuts and still spends less than if she bought all the meat she used from the grocery store. If a chest freezer isn't possible look for butcher shops to buy meat cheaper rather than using the grocery store where it's all prepackaged.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The artificial sweeteners on the market right now are pretty harmless.

The sugar alcohols can give you diarrhea if you effectively overdose on them, but because of how they're absorbed in the gut (or rather, how they're not absorbed), not because of any real toxicity.

Aspartame can be toxic to people with a very rare, life threatening disorder that's congenital and causes brain damage from birth, and also requires living on an extremely restrictive diet that cuts out foods that even followers of 'healthy' fad diets praise for their nutrition. The 'omgz aspartame gives you methanol poisoningz' stupidity has been debunked over and over again based on the trivial amount of methanol it produces that's beaten by plenty of other 'safe' foods (other than fruit, which also contains ethanol).

Anybody who tells you otherwise without credible proof (e.g. not from an anti-aspartame, conspiracytard site that has agendas against everything western or capitalist in origin) is probably best ignored or if you've got time to waste, laughed at.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> The artificial sweeteners on the market right now are pretty harmless.
> 
> The sugar alcohols can give you diarrhea if you effectively overdose on them, but because of how they're absorbed in the gut (or rather, how they're not absorbed), not because of any real toxicity.
> 
> ...


The only issue I have with artificial sweetener is bloating so I don't go as crazy with it as I did in the past.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Which sweeteners? Sorbitol/mannitol etc? Those are well known for doing that if you take too much. That's why chewing gum says 'may cause a laxative effect'. It's harmless though. They aren't absorbed properly in the gut and because they're alcohols, they leech and dissolve water, which causes diarrhea/bloating.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I did not have a sweet tooth whatsoever and then they put me on seroquel and I crave carbs and sugar. I'm going to start exercising to try and offset the 12 pound weight gain.

A 'no sugar' diet isn't possible for you as you need sugar to live. I know what you mean tho, try and do what you can to cut down on as much sugar as possible and see if it makes you feel any different in terms of mood. There is a theory going around that being slightly hyperglycemic has a correlation with depression and anxiety.


----------



## justme18 (Mar 20, 2009)

How we feel is in large part due to our diet. Sugar AND ARTIFICIAL sweeteners (yes even Splenda) absolutely negatively affect our nervous and endocrine systems. An anti inflammatory diet (especially low sugar) is crucial to feel balanced emotionally and physically, some people being more sensitive than others. 

If you are feeling awful after eating sugar, then your digestive track, adrenal glands and liver have become affected by your diet. I know because I have been through it. I have done extensive research on diet and nutrition both in college, on my own, and through various doctors. If you or anyone else has any dietary/health questions feel free to ask me. After all 80% of our nervous system (our enteric nervous system) is in our gut, or digestive track.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Along with some other diet changes, I am avoiding excess sugar and refined grains to see if it helps with my acne and/or insomnia. I also have a family history of diabetes, and I just found out that sleep deprivation seems to contribute to the development of insulin resistance--ugh. I too feel like crap when I eat a bunch of sugar, and yet I still did it nearly every day. I'm not bursting with energy now, but since I've cut it out I haven't felt the complete energy drain I used to get much of the time.

I don't have any suggestions about how to eat well inexpensively. Vegetables unfortunately really add up.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Your body needs a little sugar. 

The problem is when you overload. Like drinking 3 sodas a day, eating McDonalds, stuff like that.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Which sweeteners? Sorbitol/mannitol etc? Those are well known for doing that if you take too much. That's why chewing gum says 'may cause a laxative effect'. It's harmless though. They aren't absorbed properly in the gut and because they're alcohols, they leech and dissolve water, which causes diarrhea/bloating.


Sorbitol/mannitol and yeah it only happens when I chew lots of gum and
also...I drink a lot of whey protein shakes and only the kinds that contain Aspartame tend upset my stomach.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Your body needs a little sugar.
> 
> The problem is when you overload. Like drinking 3 sodas a day, eating McDonalds, stuff like that.


You don't need any sugar actually, at least none that has been processed. Fruits, un-pasturized honey, ect that's what your body needs. Pretty much anything that is white is unnatural & you can definately do without.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

In conjunction with no yeast, yes I've tried it. I certainly felt healthier for it but it eliminates a lot of food. So I merely minimize the sugar intake. Glucose is the main fuel for the brain (why thank you neuroscience course, for actually coming in handy for once!) so you want to be sure you're getting carbs in somewhere. So yes, fruits, honey, the natural sort is good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> You don't need any sugar actually, at least none that has been processed. Fruits, un-pasturized honey, ect that's what your body needs. Pretty much anything that is white is unnatural & you can definately do without.


...but...I'm white. b

Yeah it's probably not a good idea to have literally no sugar...if you eat natural foods, you'll be fine.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...but...I'm white. b
> 
> Yeah it's probably not a good idea to have literally no sugar...if you eat natural foods, you'll be fine.


Are you following me, mister? :sus

(kidding)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Are you following me, mister? :sus
> 
> (kidding)


...yes.:|

(Not kidding)

(Kidding)


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...yes.:|
> 
> (Not kidding)
> 
> (Kidding)


:bat

:duel

...oh dear god. 900 posts? I need to log off.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...but...I'm white. b
> 
> Yeah it's probably not a good idea to have literally no sugar...if you eat natural foods, you'll be fine.


Nooooo, your peach i'm assuming. :b
White is still unnatural for people tew.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> Nooooo, your peach i'm assuming. :b
> White is still unnatural for people tew.


You're right haha I'm not "white", I am "off-white". It's a new race, we will prevail!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> He was a stupid chemophobe, I don't care how healthy he was. You can eat properly without having to run for your life every time you see an ingredient that's referred to by an IUPAC name or a CAS number. Eating lots of sugar isn't great for you admittedly, but denouncing all processed and manufactured foods as 'evil' is equivalent to holding up a big sign that says 'I don't know anything about biochemistry'. You can eat pretty much any food you like as long as you have a clue what you're doing and eat things in the right proportions and quantities.


Jack was the MAN. He was overly fanatical about it but the idea is basically correct.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I just try to avoid the sugars that are easy to avoid, such as only drinking water, no juice, although sometimes I indulge myself in light Minute Maid lemonade, lol so good, 5 calories a cup and no sugar (artificial sweeteners though). 

I also stay away from sweets such as brownies and deserts. Ice cream cake is my weakness though lol.


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

You could start by quitting drinking that tea and switching to water. At the very least,_ not_ eating crap like soda and potato chips and candy isn't going to cost you anything.


----------

